# What Is The New Process Of Signing On and Getting Paid?



## paulgreen (2 Dec 2011)

Back in 2008 I was signing on once a month and getting a bank transfer every week has that processed changed?

Looks like I'll be signing on again from Monday just been let go but seem to remeber the process has changed can anyone confirm either way?


----------



## mark27 (2 Dec 2011)

you have to still sign on once a month bar December but you have to go the post office every week for your money


----------



## paulgreen (2 Dec 2011)

mark27 said:


> you have to still sign on once a month bar December but you have to go the post office every week for your money


 
Cheers thanks for that not much change really then just making it more ackward


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Dec 2011)

Make sure you have the application form for JB filled up before you go to the SW office, and don't forget to bring P45, Passport and proof of address with you


----------



## castleforbes (2 Dec 2011)

Making it more ackward?  Your getting the help of the state and your complaining.  I know your going to say I paid my taxs.


----------



## paulgreen (9 Dec 2011)

castleforbes said:


> Making it more ackward? Your getting the help of the state and your complaining. I know your going to say I paid my taxs.


 
Your last comment was totally out of order I have indeed paid my taxes for 35 years.Given that it must be far easier to pay by bank transfer would seem that we are going backwards.

If you can't post anything more constructive I would suggest you don't post!


----------



## muffin1973 (9 Dec 2011)

Paul, I signed on a couple of months ago, thankfully not for long but when I went to the Social Welfare office with all my documentation, I had to queue up for reception then was given a ticket to wait for one of the hatches and was then just given an appt time and I had to come back with all the documentation again a couple of days later.  So it seems that you don’t get seen to straight away, or at least that was my experience.  And yes, you have to go to the post office to pick up your dole these days, i remember when I was on it around 15 years ago for a few months it was paid into my bank account as well which was much handier, but I think it’s to weed out people who are claiming for it who shouldn’t be....

I would say it was quite efficient as well.


----------



## pudds (10 Dec 2011)

oops


----------



## roker (11 Dec 2011)

Mark 27: That OK if you live near a Post Office, a lot of people cannot even get public transport because their village or home is not on a bus route, requiring them to run a car. If you don't pick your benefits up in a cetain time they cancel it.


----------



## castleforbes (11 Dec 2011)

If you are in a position where you have to pick it up at a certain date, do you not think that the person would have the time on their hands to make the trip for the money that they so need so much to feed themselves.  If they can not make it to a post office what is stopping them.


----------



## orka (12 Dec 2011)

castleforbes said:


> If you are in a position where you have to pick it up at a certain date, do you not think that the person would have the time on their hands to make the trip for the money that they so need so much to feed themselves. If they can not make it to a post office what is stopping them.


Did you sign up to AAM just to take potshots at people?  Every single one of your posts so far has been having a dig at someone.
Engage your brain for a minute and think what might stop someone in unfortunate circumstances from collecting their benefits....  
How about something mad like living in a rural location not well served (if at all) by public transport and having no car and the post office being many miles away?
I'm pretty right wing and hate to see abuses of our welfare system but comments like yours are just unhelpful and add nothing to this thread.  This thread was querying a process, not looking for comments or rants.  When you've got 50 rants under your belt, you can post to your hearts content in letting off steam.


----------



## castleforbes (12 Dec 2011)

Iam not taking a potshot at anyone, I am just asking why they cannot plan to get to a post office once a week.  And when your at it, people are actual agreeing with me on some points that I make.

Maybe I will try to dress up my comments a bit so that appear less direct


----------



## orka (12 Dec 2011)

There's a time and place for your sort of comments and it's not in fact-seeking threads. There are plenty of people on here who share your views but they tend to keep them for discussion-type threads rather than leaping on people just looking for some factual information.


castleforbes said:


> And when your at it, people are actual agreeing with me on some points that I make.


You appear surprised... 

And, showing I have too much time on my hands: One fellow new poster agreeing with you does not translate to 'people' agreeing with you. And finally, you should be really confident of your own spelling and grammar before using one of your first posts to criticise another poster's spelling.


----------



## mark27 (12 Dec 2011)

orka said:


> Did you sign up to AAM just to take potshots at people?  Every single one of your posts so far has been having a dig at someone.
> Engage your brain for a minute and think what might stop someone in unfortunate circumstances from collecting their benefits....
> How about something mad like living in a rural location not well served (if at all) by public transport and having no car and the post office being many miles away?
> I'm pretty right wing and hate to see abuses of our welfare system but comments like yours are just unhelpful and add nothing to this thread.  This thread was querying a process, not looking for comments or rants.  When you've got 50 rants under your belt, you can post to your hearts content in letting off steam.



+1..and on the spelling issue too,he has some cheek


----------

